# <<<Friday Pics>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Haven't participated in a while. 
Me and my beautiful daughter at her football game, George Ranch "6-0" Lariette, Im working Dad security
Took her to the Texans game vs Tampa Bay. She got to play catch with JJ Watt for her birthday
Hardcore fans
Her Sweet 16 pic with Dad


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more
My boy shooting his .22 
I started another wrecker service along with Hotshot service. Moving my Smoker pit for the Needville Harvest Cookoff this weekend.
Big hornets nest under my Ac cover on the Rv. Wearing a hoodie helped from getting hit. Must of killed 30.
Used my Rv as a party bus for two friends Birthday parties out on the town.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cubans*

A friend of mine runs charters and lives in Summerland Key.He took this pic after finding them about 20 miles offshore in 1800ft of water. They asked him how much further and he said about 20 miles. Gave them some water and wished them well. Told me it happens alot. He said the raft was built well. They were picked up by the USCG the next day.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

*<<<Friday Pics>>>*

Nice pic's guy's. 
A few sunrises & sunset pictures from Rockport this past weekend.

Went out for a couple of hours after the rain Friday afternoon, and caught a couple of nice fat reds on a chicken boy "Chicken on a Chain".

Another full colander of cherry tomatoes from the garden. We still have tons more on the plants turning ripe, cherries and big Tomatoes.

Lastly is a few pic's of another Pre-Cast job we have on the NW side of San Antonio where going to start in about a week.



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Beach sunrise earlier this week


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

put some under water Lights on the boat
Kiddo started T-ball so Monday we went to academy 
watching some football last sat:texasflag


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

Love your set-up there in the backyard.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from this week.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

*<<<Friday Pics>>>*

Random pics.....

New driveway poured yesterday...,










New toy.....










Fireplace finished......










Waiting on the grass seed to grow.....










Backyard visitor.....


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*back in the pig business*

Son graduatedlast year during his time in High School he had 2 steers and pig and chickens ..my daughter is a freshman this year and she wanted to do FFA ...Needless to say she got her pig last week chickens will be here mid December ..


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 & 2 Slowly making progress on our new covered area
3 not enough dogs on the bed


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> Random pics.....
> 
> New driveway poured yesterday...,
> 
> ...


Looking good. I guess there will be a fight between you and misses about whose deer is going above the fireplace.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Won,t be long now. Sat. 24th


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Alaska, September 2015


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

one this am pretty cool looking fog


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice pic's guy's.
> A few sunrises & sunset pictures from Rockport this past weekend.
> 
> Went out for a couple of hours after the rain Friday afternoon, and caught a couple of nice fat reds on a chicken boy "Chicken on a Chain".
> ...


Forgot to attach the Red pic. Also took this pic and thought it looked cool.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> Looking good. I guess there will be a fight between you and misses about whose deer is going above the fireplace.


Lol, thanks......she catches the big fish, I kill the big deer....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

donkeyman said:


> Son graduatedlast year during his time in High School he had 2 steers and pig and chickens ..my daughter is a freshman this year and she wanted to do FFA ...Needless to say she got her pig last week chickens will be here mid December ..


That's a keeper picture of your little girl and Rooty taking a break!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hunter said:


> Alaska, September 2015


I have to ask, what do you do with the rest of the moose?


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Posted on the hunting board earlier this week....but always have to include these type of photos in Friday pics.

Son's first deer (12 yrs old)...7pt management buck from Vick Ranch. Shot with same Remington Mohawk 600 .243 that I shot my first with at 12 yrs old...although his is much nicer than my first deer!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Few weeks back my wife surprised me with my replica mount from the trout I CPR'd back in January down in Mansfield. Came out really nice, right down to the splits in the tail, hard to get a feel for just how big she was in the pics but she measured 31.5" and 9.5lbs.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

1 & 2) Pretty Katie with her "War Paint", and her quick limit.

3) Big Red M/K & Tiger Mike.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

capt. david said:


> A friend of mine runs charters and lives in Summerland Key.He took this pic after finding them about 20 miles offshore in 1800ft of water. They asked him how much further and he said about 20 miles. Gave them some water and wished them well. Told me it happens alot. He said the raft was built well. They were picked up by the USCG the next day.


Man, thats crazy! Imagine the stuff they see out there. Reminds me of the book Unbroken.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Could this one be "Bevo XV" ?????*

Bubba...and one of the thrills of his life......


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*United Flight 93-*

They did a great job with the memorial.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Dinner last night. 

Freshly caught flounder stuffed with crab and shrimp dressing. 

Forgot to take pic after it was cooked as we were hungry. It was very good though.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*United Flight 93*

A few more....


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

*bass on day, reds the next*

Last weekend was all about fishing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Polish - Mexican Red Pozole. Only thing Polish is the Radish and the cook


Caught some more .. cooked some more.:dance:

No mayo- potato Feech cakes with my Remo lade Sauce N Mint Ce-vee-chee
Don't need lemon, it's for color.

Sun dried tomato pesto speckled trout ,sided with Pasta Allegro and bait

Seafood Casserole ( fresh feech, shrimp n Crawfeech )

Cranberry Stuffed Pork loin topped with a Apple -Chipotle Sauce sided with apple infused veggies. $ 2.99 a plate

Pumpkin - Chipotle Salmon n Spaghetti Squash with a Cranberry - Pumpkin Chaser

Most meals under $ 4.99 pep plate. ecept those fresh catches.. Priceless


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> A few more....


Very moving pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Throwing back to an October in my youth.

Mt Washington Auto Rd hike to Highest point in the North East. Not everyone gets to take a hike though the transitions. Made a fire and cook a lunch along side the road . Winds picked up at the summit to about 105 mph before residing for sunset.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I have to ask, what do you do with the rest of the moose?


The rest of the moose was butchered and stowed for pickup at this point. Didn't figure people would be interested to see a bunch of bloody bags on a tarp.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Well, it was finally time to get a new pair of boots. Hard to believe they're the same!

2. I shot this deer back in 2012 (and did the euro part then), finally got around to making a base to put the skull on. Thought it turned out OK, just have to have to hang it now.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son willingly took a pic with me!!!  Friday night lights.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

pics from guiding for gar for the last to weeks
























got 3 over six foot in a week


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Corky season around the corner!! cannot wait


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Random Pics*

I didn't know you could get it in pepto: rotfl:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A few from this week.

Gulp and H&H Curly Tails.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Throwing back to an October in my youth.
> 
> Mt Washington Auto Rd hike to Highest point in the North East. Not everyone gets to take a hike though the transitions. Made a fire and cook a lunch along side the road . Winds picked up at the summit to about 105 mph before residing for sunset.


Here's an update. October 9, 2013. 
Had a blizzard the day before. Just happened by the next day, short sleeve weather. 






















Sent from my iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter and grand daughter.
Wife and grand daughter.
Grand daughter.
Need these wheels for my truck....Not!
4 wheeler needed brakes so I went ahead and bought all new bushings, bearings and seals. Not finished yet.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

She is a good first mate, always ready with the baits.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> Here's an update. October 9, 2013.
> Had a blizzard the day before. Just happened by the next day, short sleeve weather.


Saw this a while back. ha


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanksgiving Supper came early this year YUMM YUMM


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Flying into Key West


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Adalee...9 lb., 6 oz.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Old cannon


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cool stuff


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Backs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's cool David, before and after pictures lol...too high for me anyway 

TH


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Saw this a while back. ha


Got the sticker also, but had a rent car.
White knuckle drive up and down.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Sievers Cut Port Bolivar, TX this afternoon. Definite pucker factor going on right about now for the captain. My 93 yr old grandmother whose pier that is was worried about her flounder and redfish hole.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

Bet that ******* Fontenot was out on his deck cussin' at the Captain!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

St Simons Island, Ga 


Back Porch greatness,


History in the game 


Cardinal Fan,,, Adam Wainwright's cottage


Big Bulls 


Jo Jo is so happy I'm home


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*This Body Climbed Mt Washington*



cubera said:


> Got the sticker also, but had a rent car.
> White knuckle drive up and down.


This Body Climbed Mt Washington more that a few times lol Dug up some more pics.

Pics are from the base and we basically hiked straight up and taken both the ravines. Great times. The dude in the Red jacket had lived in those mountains for a few months. Man he stunk all the way back to the pad.

That is the biggest shadow I have ever seen.. little more than a mile ..

Some reason we always had canteens and were very happy..


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Same place, a few years later, and a clear day.


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

I know this is a little late, but I had to share.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I saw a few more.... awesome show


----------

